# I Need Your Pictures!!



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'll be giving a presentation in a few weeks about how dogs enhance the quality of people's lives and can actually decrease depression in patients with MDD. I need pictures of you guys looking happy w/ your dogs. They don't have to be pitties, but you know they are my favorite. So please, post them up if you don't mind me using them in my project. Thanks.


----------



## Deucek2 (Aug 18, 2008)

hope those help some


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Teia with Touche'
"thera-pit in training"









It is very true that dogs can change lives. I've been doing therapy work with mine since around 1999 and have seen it first hand.
Apache is my first therapy dog, then I got Steel and Patcheeno certified, and Bodacious and Touche' will be next in line.

One of the places we visited was for juveniles arrested for doing or dealing drugs and or going through rehab. It made a huge difference as the kids could relate especially to the APBTs because they themselves felt like outcasts and pushed aside from society just like so many APBTs are...To see these big tough boys get down on their hands and knees smiling & playing with the dogs and opening up to better communicate was great.
Of course, I was not allowed to take picts for obvious reasons, but you might want to share that experience in your presentation.

We've also been to the hospital oncology, out patient, pediatrics, hospice dept. LOL sometimes I think we visit with more drs. and nurses than patients . After all they are under a lot of stress too.

The hardest was when a man we visited during his many stays in the hospital was ready to pass on and it was requested to help his family get through the hard time was that Steel be there when they disconnected life support.
I really felt Steel made a huge difference to them being there.
Of course, I'm crying typing that one. It was very hard.

Here is a picture of Steel and his littermate sis Starlit at there breeders home,
(Run hard at the Rainbow Bridge my angel Starlit).

Steel is in the little boys hands. I always say this was his first lesson as a therapy dog LOL









We had one of the therapy dog mom's do a research paper using the dogs in the program a couple of years ago. If you Google therapy dogs research you will find some interesting stuff.
Here is one article:
Research Shows Therapy Dogs Give Alzheimer's Patients

Of course they don't have to be certified therapy dogs to make a difference. It is just easier to find proven research that way when searching.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Here are some of me and the kids.Oh yeah the first one is my mom LOL
























































Hope this helps.:roll::roll:


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

My youngest daughter Celene (nevermind the hair lol)

and my son being fed to Cochise.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone, and keep them coming...

Patch, thanks for the first hand experience and the link. I'll definately use that in the presentation.

If anyone else has a story to share, then please do.


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Josey makes her old Mom happy!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Can they be on a chain?


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

*(R.I.P 11/29/2008) Biggie & me *this pic was taken 2004
He was my therapy dog not in the sense of getting him trained to be helpful to others ... but helpful to me ... you can use this if it will help you I never mind sharing any story in my life if someone can learn from it...







I have had depression since I was a teen, hereditary, lived a hard life on my own since I was 15 ... I controled my depression myself, by not feeling or in a few other harmful ways ( even cutting if you know what that means )
Met my first husband at 19 I had already had a kid by this time , instead of a street kid I became a wife, got back into believing in a GOD, had 2 more children, did the whole family ideal and was happy for once in my life..... my anxiety and depression subsided to just tiny little bouts ... my family was my healing ...
By age 28 my life shattered lost my one true friend to cancer, my husband he never judged me always comforted me out of my bouts. By this time Biggie was almost 2 yrs old he helped me train him and care for him tho he was my dog. Eight months later I crashed emotionally, mentally, physically ... going all that time from burial til then stone cold, emotionless... I burned and it hit me hard I couldn't crawl out of it, I still had my husbands morphin,vicodins, demorals and some vodka ... so yes I planned on ending it ... 
Biggie saved me that night ...... I don't know how he got out of his crate maybe I didn't close it who knows what I do know is before I could take everything he came bursting into my bedroom and knocked the pills and drink all over the place .... licking my face and laying on me I was so angry at him but he would not leave me alone barking and wagging and pulling ... all I could do was curl up on that floor and everything went blank .... I woke up the next night I have no clue what happen during that time all I know is I woke up smelling of booze to a dog curled up next to me who saved me from myself. I was for ever grateful to him and from that day on he slept in my room on the floor by the bed or in my bed if I tried to put him in his crate at night he would howl and bark he had never done that not even as a pup.
Everytime I felt it coming on he would be right by my side making me pet him, making me pay attention, I know he was put here for me .... so losing Biggie last year was devasting as I lost him too to cancer and yes depression hit me like a mac truck that week is when they brought me Duece to try to get me out of it I hadn't planned on keeping him but he was small, yellow and weak I was just going to get him strong and find him a home but as you can see that did not happen I needed him even if sometimes now I wana kick his butt ..... if this helps you use it ... if its to much for some it can be deleted ...... this is my connection with pits I have had other dogs but none bring me a sense of strength as they do ...
SO now I have Duece who is a bit more of a handful and because of his high drive and way more of an apbt mentality ( which is also what brought me here ) he keeps me from going into my seclusions from withdrawing from the world and wanting to do more with him be out more with him..... he keeps me busy, keeps me occuppied as much as I'm trying to train him so he can pass his evaluation to be a therapy dog typing this just made me realize he's already doing a job keeping me grounded ... Anyway you can you these photos too ... Lord know he and I have both been going nuts with this R/R but this is his last week so we will be out and about ....... if this is not what the thread was ment for please delete and I apologize .... keep the pix 
Me and Duece ... 







Duece and my 17 yr old daughter Kiki







Biggie's last day w/my son







Biggie and my granddaughter


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i know there is a bajillion
but you can pick and choose as you like, betty!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> *(R.I.P 11/29/2008) Biggie & me *this pic was taken 2004
> He was my therapy dog not in the sense of getting him trained to be helpful to others ... but helpful to me ... you can use this if it will help you I never mind sharing any story in my life if someone can learn from it...
> View attachment 5769
> 
> ...


wow ronnie what a touching story. biggie was truly an angel here on earth. RIP Biggie


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Its my life Megan ... Im 37 now and every day is a struggle ... I may go out and party or clown around alot but I struggle every day with it ....... I mask it alot , I write about it in poems or other but nothing brings me more peace then my dogs...
I know alot of people feel that these dogs should be worked or other ..... but in my case I see them different the people part of them helps me ..... theres a connection with them that no matter what they want to make you happy ......
Thats my attraction to this breed I guess I can't even word it properly .......


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Marty said:


> Can they be on a chain?


Yep, as long as they make you happy.

Deuce, thank you so much for sharing your story and your pictures. This is exactly what the thread was created for and I'm so glad that you have Deuce now and I'm sorry to hear about losing Biggie. It sounds like he really was your angel on earth. It's amazing how much our dogs come to mean to us, but just imagine what we mean to them. We are their provider and their friend. They depend on us for survival.

The sad thing is that there are some people friends on the planet who wouldn't be there for you the way your dog will when you are feeling at your lowest. We really are our dog's world and they're probably the only creatures God put on the planet that will put our lives before their own. I love my dogs.


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Its my life Megan ... Im 37 now and every day is a struggle ... I may go out and party or clown around alot but I struggle every day with it ....... I mask it alot , I write about it in poems or other but nothing brings me more peace then my dogs...
> I know alot of people feel that these dogs should be worked or other ..... but in my case I see them different the people part of them helps me ..... theres a connection with them that no matter what they want to make you happy ......
> Thats my attraction to this breed I guess I can't even word it properly .......


I know it hard to put into words. For some of us dogs are the only ones that can bring a true smile to your heart not your face. I have suffered from severe depression myself and have been bad lately. Snoop being the lover he is has been a huge help. This breed just seems to know and shower all the more love on you.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

I'd post some Betty but I'm not in the pictures...sorry!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes Betty I agree ..... O and you can call me Ronnie 
I have raised many dogs different breeds but these guys to me are something more then amazing ... trust I can give you many stories on Biggie and me, and situations where he has amazingly protected myself and my children ..... this was a dog that loved everything and everyone I'm trying to find some pix of his last days so you can see him laying with my granddaughter .... and of him with my son who by the way could not even bring himself to come with us to give him peace ..... his words *mom I'm losing my brother I can't handle it* this boy slept with Biggies pissy smelly blanket for weeks and would not allow anyone to wash it ... My children make jokes about how I love my dogs more then them ( not true unless their asking for money lol )if i find them I will post and good luck with your study


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Great picts everyone!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

SnoopsMomma said:


> I know it hard to put into words. For some of us dogs are the only ones that can bring a true smile to your heart not your face. I have suffered from severe depression myself and have been bad lately. Snoop being the lover he is has been a huge help. This breed just seems to know and shower all the more love on you.


Sorry to read ... its such a horrible thing when you can't control your own mind sometimes ... if you ever need to talk to someone that understands with out judgement hit me up any time ~! this is something that is not understood by many people ... my current husband just saids man up and get over it ...... typical

Hugs from me and duece ... smooches to snoop


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

JFlowersLA said:


> I'd post some Betty but I'm not in the pictures...sorry!


You can just share your experience of how the dogs make you a happier person if you don't have pics.

I'll post some of my own later.

Thanks everyone for the pics and stories so far. The pictures are great.


----------



## kbm318 (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh I have lots, but heres a few.

Gabbana and the little girl I nanny.









Me n Bana.









My Grandma and Gabbana and Laynee.









My friends son Cameron and Maile.









Cam n Gabbana.









Karley and Louis V.









My Dad and Sophie. (Shes his new favorite daughter)

















Theres like 99 million more where that came from. LOL. But, I figured this would do.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

outlaw josey said:


> Josey makes her old Mom happy!


I always thought you where a guy!!!! You are a hip old timer!!!:woof:


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Here a few of Snoop and the boys LOL


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*heavy chino load use em if u want *

Feel free to use any of these... Sorry it's so heavy, if I added any more I'd be hijackin the thread but theres a lot more where that came from.....

Me and Chino @ 3 months after flirtin it up!










me jaime and chino at the OU duck pond










hehehehe tunnel training.....










champ (chino's pops) is gettin some AIR!!










i dunno what's up with this one.... LOL










he's still just a big baby!










awww baby chino and steve (the dragon) LOL










awww daddy dont put me down!! i wanna sleep on your chair too!










attack momma!!!!!!!!










zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz










here comes the claw!!










PUT ME DOWN!!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Helena is my emotional support animal. I have a doctors letter that she helps with my anxiety and depression. This didn't require any special training. But it gave me piece of mind that I can't be refused a place to live because of owning her. So it protects my rights to have the letter. So that could be noted in your presentation that it's medically proven that animals help!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

my fiance and Daisy


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm loving all these pictures. We've got some good looking people and dogs. Keep them coming. I've got a poster and power point presentation to fill up.


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Sorry to read ... its such a horrible thing when you can't control your own mind sometimes ... if you ever need to talk to someone that understands with out judgement hit me up any time ~! this is something that is not understood by many people ... my current husband just saids man up and get over it ...... typical
> 
> Hugs from me and duece ... smooches to snoop


Thanks Ronnie I will keep you in mind


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Not sure how this will work but im gonna try to add more using photobucket.

Me and Snoop I love dog kisses









Boys all 3 of them










again they love him so much


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Katar and Akasha









Akasha and Monkey


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Here ya go...


















































































Just take what you want


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

pike n riley








chump pike and the wife heather








pike n ri
















im kinda lookin a lil rough, excuse me haha


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Marty ...... I am loving those damn pix ~!!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Who's the dog giving you five marty?


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

That was Willing.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

He's gorgeous. And I like the name, too.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey Marty, great looking dogs. The old man in the pics is suspect though. J/K You all look great!!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)




----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Here is one more for you its just too cute. There are a couple others like this in my other thread if you want to copy those too.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

No pics, but do have a story for you. My youngest child is asthmatic and when she was small our house pit bull, Gretel, was her buddy. She would sleep in the kids room but if Erin was having an attack she would come and wake me up. She had her own system too. If she was just having trouble breathing and was wheezing, she would hit my right elbow. If she was turning blue and couldn't breathe, she would hit my left elbow. I was always prepared with her having this system. I owe her my child's life and will forever be grateful.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm really digging this thread and I'm glad that I picked this topic for my presentation. Keep the pics and stories coming.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

No one knows it but I suffer from server major depression, was hospitalized for it years ago and was on medication for awhile till my dogs came along now there my medication and them along with friends is what keeps me going


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I just wanted to thank everyone again for the pictures. My presentation is due Tuesday so I have a lot of work to get to right now, but I have more than enough. Thanks so much for sharing your good and bad times with me. These dogs really are a life saver.


----------

